# Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2010)

Hat jemand Langeweile und sucht Lesestoff?

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Suche

wem dabei etwas auffällt, bitte hier anhängen. Danke.


			
				K.L. schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Seit Jahren sind Konsumenten Opfer sogenannter "Cold-Calls" – Anrufen zur Unzeit, die alleinig das Ziel haben, den Angerufenen Zeitschriftenabonnements, Glückspiele oder neue Telekommunikationsverträge aufzuschwatzen.  (...)
> Die SPD-Bundestagsfraktion hat lange diskutiert und sich dann bewusst aus rechtlichen Bedenken und Gründen der Rechtssystematik gegen eine bürokratische Bestätigungslösung entschieden. Mit einem Widerrufsrecht sind die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher umfassend geschützt.
> 
> Bei Verstößen sieht das Gesetz ein Bußgeld bis zu 50.000 Euro vor. Eine tatsächlich verhängte Geldbuße kann im Einzelfall deutlich höher sein, so dass Verstöße von Unternehmen nicht nur "aus der Portokasse" beglichen werden. (...)
> ...


Quelle

Da könnte man beispielsweise nachfragen, ob bekannt ist, dass diese Evaluation bereits begonnen hat und dass das Ergebnis vorhersagbar ist... Die Abgeordnete kann hierzu gerne mal im Justizministerium nachfragen!

Interessant auch die Ausführungen von Herrn A.S. (CDU)



> Wie Sie vielleicht nicht wissen erarbeitet das Parlament gerade die Richtlinie über die "Rechte der Verbraucher", deren Berichterstatter ich bin. Dabei werde ich eine Reihe von Vorschlägen unterbreiten, wie Verbraucher vor Abzocke geschützt werden können. Beispielsweise müssen künftig alle Anbieter von Leistungen eine Emailadresse, eine Telefonnummer und eine Versandanschrift angeben - damit man bei Rückfragen nicht ewig in einer 0900-Nummer warten muss, sondern auch andere Kontaktwege hat. Auch bereits angeklickte Kästchen werden unzulässig werden. Insgesamt werde ich also erhebliche Verbesserungen für die Verbraucher vorschlagen.
> *Betrug freilich, so wie Sie ihn wohl erlebt haben, kann man durch Gesetze nicht verhindern, hier muss Kontrolle und Strafe dazu beitragen, dass so etwas nicht mehr passiert.* Denn verboten ist das schon heute. *Hier muss die Internetpolizei tätig werden*


Na dann rufe ich mal die Internetpolizei an. Hoffentlich haben die keine 01805-Warteschleife :wall:

Ein echter Knaller auch diese Antwort der SPD-Abgeordneten W.W.


> ich kann Ihren Ärger über die Abzocke mit diesen Mehrwertnummern verstehen. Ich bin für die SPD Mitglied im Beirat der Bundesnetzagentur und habe die von Ihnen geschilderte neue Welle der Gewinnversprechen zum Anlass genommen dort nochmals das Problem anzusprechen. *Der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, Herr M. Kurth, berichtete, dass meist schon binnen einiger Minuten nach Eingang von Beschwerden die genannten Rufnummern abgeschaltet wurden*


Lächerlich.




> Leider können wir den Missbrauch dieser Mehrwertdienste nicht komplett ausschließen. *Wir können dies aber so schwer wie möglich machen. *Die Bundesnetzagentur verweigert mittlerweile einigen Firmen komplett die Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensten. Es wurden sogar in einzelnen Fällen präventiv Nummern abgeschaltet. Bei ausländischen Anbietern wird eine Adresse in Deutschland verlangt. *Es wird darüber hinaus geprüft, was noch getan werden kann und ob weitere Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden müssen, bevor man eine 0900-Nummer oder eine 0190-Nummer erhält.*


Volksverdummung. Das gibt es in anderen Ländern seit Jahren und hierzulande passiert nichts. Die Bundesnetzagentur könnte schon heute mit quasi freier Hand Bedingungen für die Vergabe von Mehrwertnummern aufstellen (TKG §67!) - tut es aber nicht, sondern belügt die Öffentlichkeit, was ihre Effektivität angeht. Seit Jahren!

So ein Geschwätz ist am Rande der Realitätsstörung.

Und ein_e_ MdB von Bündnis90/Die Grünen wird gleich philosophisch


> Wir sehen in Verbraucherrechten eine neue Generation der Bürgerrechte. Der Staat hat hier die Aufgabe einen Ordnungsrahmen zu schaffen, der funktioniert und vor Abzocke schützt. Das hat die Große Koalition bisher nicht geleistet.


Toll, dass es da eine _neue Generation der Bürgerrechte gibt_ - nur: sind die überhaupt schon im Embryonalstadium oder noch nicht einmal gezeugt?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*

Siehe dazu auch:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...mert-hilflos-gegen-0900-Telefonbetrueger.html



> Bemerkenswert ist die in der Vergangenheit seitens der BNETZA geäußerte Rechtsauffassung, dass sie bei den Gewinnbetrugsanrufen, wenn diese unter Verwendung von Anrufautomaten stattfinden, angeblich nicht wegen Verletzung des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb einschreiten könne.
> 
> Die Auffassung, dass die BNetzA nicht einschreiten dürfe, wenn ein Verhalten sich nicht als Verstoß gegen das UWG, insbesondere nicht als Verstoß gegen das Verbot unerlaubter Werbung mit "menschlichen" Telefonanrufen darstellt, entspricht nicht der Rechtsansicht des Oberverwaltungsgerichts NRW (Beschluss vom 26. September 2008 - Az: 13 B 1329/08 ) ...



Wenn man von der BNETZA eine konkrete Aktion verlangt, dann wird sie immer "schnellstmöglich prüfen, ob Erwägungen zwecks Erhebung des Vorliegens begründeter Annahmen für die Berechtigung eines Anfangsverdachts bestehen könnten, dass ein Missbrauch von Mehrwertnummern eventuell vorliegen könnte." :scherzkeks:

Sofern die diesbezügliche Planfeststellungssitzung nicht wegen Unabkömmlichkeit dreier wichtiger Unterausschußmitglieder und akuter Unpässlichkeit des Ausschussvorsitzenden auf den Tag der heiligen Britischen Meerjungfrau vertagt werden muss.

Das ist immer so, wie wenn man nachts wegen eines Einbruchs bei der Polizei anrufen würde, und eine Bandansage hören würde: 



> "Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Ihre Polizeidienststelle wird Ihren Hinweis noch vor diesem Weihnachtsfest prüfen. Sollte die Polizeidienststelle Kenntnis eines begründeten Anlasses für die Vermutung erhalten, dass es begründete Verdachtsmomente für einen geplanten, unmittelbar bevorstehenden oder bereits in Durchführung befindlichen Einbruchsdiebstahl (§ 242 StGB) geben könnte, so wird die Einbruchsverhinderungsagentur sofort und unverzüglich auf der nächsten bevorstehenden Tatbestandsfeststellungsbedarfsunterausschusssitzung die Bedarfserhebung zwecks Entsendung eines Streifenwagens zum mutmaßlichen Tatort in die Wege leiten.
> Sollte sich der Vorgang bis dahin nicht von selbst erledigt haben, sondern der Tatbestandsfeststellungsbedarf tatsächlich noch bestehen, so wird die Polizeidienststelle dem Täter ein rückwirkendes Einbruchsverbot aussprechen und sicherstellen, dass der Täter in die betreffende Immobilie nicht mehr einbrechen darf."









Nach einer Erhebung bei Antispam.de aus dem Jahre 2008 dauert es immer mindestens eine Woche, bis allein eine Eingangsbestätigung zur Beschwerde versendet wird. Bis zur Abschaltung der Mehrwertnummer (mit Inkassoverbot) dauert es erfahrungsgemäß im Schnitt mindestens einen Monat, nicht selten auch noch wesentlich länger.

Und die Bundesnetzagentur gewährt den längst bekannten Kasperfirmen (verantwortlich z.B. für die "Friedrich-von-Haber/Carmen-Götz"-0900-Anrufe...) immer wieder neue Mehrwertnummern.

Was für ein Kasperletheater spielen die eigentlich mit den Verbrauchern?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was für ein Kasperletheater spielen die eigentlich mit den Verbrauchern?


und warum plappern die Medien die realitätsfernen Aussagen der Wattestäbchenarmee nach - und sogar MdBs, die in den entsprechenden Ausschüssen sitzen? Welche Motivation liegt dieser Volksverdummung zugrunde? 
Ich hoffe, dass _ein gewisser öffentlich-rechtlicher Fernsehsender_ diesen Fragen weiterhin nachgeht, wie es versprochen wurde. Hoffentlich schauen die auch _mit dem zweiten Auge_ hin...


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*

Die Bundesnetzagentur wird von den Telefonterroristen in keiner Weise ernst genommen. Die lachen sich kaputt und machen lustig weiter.

Die "Maßnahmenliste" listet permanent steigende Zahlen von unwirksamen Reaktionen auf:

Bundesnetzagentur Informationen zu Rufnummernmissbrauch und unerlaubter Telefonwerbung

Man darf annehmen, dass immer die gleichen Personen immer wieder neue Nummern für immer die gleichen "Geschäftsmodelle" verbrennen.


----------



## Devilfrank (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schauen die auch _mit dem zweiten Auge_ hin...



Falls das nicht gerade am "Wahlkampf-Glaucom" rumlaboriert...


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*

Die Zahl der in Deutschland erlassenen Gesetze und Verordnungen steht im reziproken Verhältnis 
zu ihrer Umsetzung  und der  Wirksamkeit der sie *theoretisch* ausführenden Organe


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*



dvill schrieb:


> Die "Maßnahmenliste" listet permanent steigende Zahlen von unwirksamen Reaktionen auf


und sie belegt gleich zu Beginn, dass Matthias Kurth lügt:

Da wird am 2.9.10 verkündet, eine 09003900503 werde abgeschaltet zum 4.9. und es werde ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt ab 26.06.2010

Es handelte sich um Gewinnversprechen, die Nummer gehört einer "Company Management Services;Unternehm.u.Verwaltgs.GmbH;Dießemer Bruch 150b;47805 Krefeld".

Sowohl bei Kerner als auch ggü. der Abgeordneten hat Matthias Kurth erklärt, man reagiere sehr schnell. "Bei bekannten Firmen schalten wir binnen eines Tages ab und verhängen ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" (Matthias Kurth bei Kerner), der Abgeordneten gegenüber erklärte Matthias Kurth "*dass meist schon binnen einiger Minuten nach Eingang von Beschwerden die genannten Rufnummern abgeschaltet wurden"*

Das ist gelogen und die Firma ist bereits seit Jahren aktiv

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08005888820

Dass man der Firma präventiv alle Nummern abschalten darf, hat das OVG Münster bestätigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/sort...gaeventiv-abgeschaltet-werden.html#post312757

Warum kann diese Firma trotzdem im September 2010 mit Mehrwertnummern betrügen???

Es wird aber noch spannender: Die 0900er, um die es geht, ist bereits mit Beschluß vom *26.11.2009 *abgeschaltet worden (zum 1.12.2009) und die *exakt gleiche Nummer *wurde auch schon (mit Beschluß vom *3.7.2007*) zum 10.07.2007 abgeschaltet.

(Damals ging es um die Abzocke per Tastendruck:


> Beitragvon Ingeline » Mi, 18 Jul 2007 17:34
> Genau so ist es . Alice hat damit nichts zu tun. Die 0180 ist gewählt worden und auf die 0900 ist weitergeleitet worden, ohne einen Kostenpflichtigen Hinweis. Das ist eine neue Masche und unter Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de sind schon viele geschädigte. Die Adresse der 0900 Nummer habe ich von MCN bekommen.
> Firma Net Telecom GmbH
> Freiligrathring 13a
> ...


Quelle

Hinter all diesen Abzocken dürfte dieselbe (namentlich bekannte) Person stecken.

Und das war jetzt nur die in der Maßnahmenliste oberste Nummer. Bei anderen Nummern sieht es nicht anders aus. Wer diese Realität nicht so wieder gibt, der lügt über die Zustände. Das ist und bleibt "strukturelle Mitstörung" und damit bleibe ich auch bei meiner Ansicht, dass Matthias Kurth zurück treten müsste, weil er versagt.

--

Mit Beschluß vom 30.8. wurde z.B. die 09003511520 abgeschaltet, Rechnungslegungsverbot ab April. Die Nummer wurde hier im Forum bereits am 9.04.2010 erwähnt. Auch hier dieselben bekannten Hintermänner.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie sagte Oberwattestäbchen Kurth? Man kann binnen eines Tages sperren? Und proaktiv? Na dann müssten die Nummern ja spätestens Dienstag gesperrt sein, oder?


(Das war im April! Hat also doch ein paar Tage länger gedauert... Und damals ging mal wieder die Abfrage nicht richtig)

Das ist allein mit den ersten drei Nummern schon genug Futter, um mal wieder den Pressesprecher B* ins Mikro stottern zu lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...dass Matthias Kurth zurück treten müsste, weil er versagt.



Möglicherweise beruht sein aktives Versagen ja auf Dienstanweisungen aus dem zuständigen Ministerium für wirtschaftskriminelle Standortförderung.

Ich hoffe, dass die diesbezüglichen Perluhnbrüstchen an Bärlauchkroketten gut gemundet haben, dass es dazu hoffentlich ein leckeres Moselchen gab [*hupps*], und dass der Umschlag...
Aber ich höre jetzt besser auf.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Abgeordnetenwatch zum Thema Abzocke*

Die Bundesnetzagentur will schon nicht ernst genommen werden:

FST: EU-Kommission sieht Selbstregulierung als legitimes Mittel


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil ...


Die Behörde spielt heute schon keine Rolle. So ist das.

Dies beschreibt die Fakten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...d-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.html

und diese Behörde ist Teil des Problems.


----------

